# Ripped everywhere but stomach area



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2010)

ok diet gurus, what does this tell you?  is it too many calories, or just the WRONG types of calories?


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 4, 2010)

It tells me that you tend to carry fat where a lot of other people also tend to carry fat.

So IMO it's just a case of too many cals.  But think about how ripped the rest of your body would be if your midsection were lean.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 4, 2010)

For men the torso is typically the last place to lose fat. Don't worry about it. If you want definition then cut.

Certain kinds of calories won't put fat in different areas of your body. Where fat stores in your body is determined by sex and genetics. Your body doesn't distinguish between different food sources. Sugar doesn't cause fat; too much protein doesn't cause fat; too much dietary fat doesn't cause fat. Excess calories causes fat.


----------



## LAM (Sep 4, 2010)

ditto to what Phineas stated above...

the body releases fat stores in basically the opposite order they were stored in.  on humans the body stores fat first in the midsection then out the extremities.  weight gain occurs here first at is effects mobility and balance the least.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 4, 2010)

Were you once really fat in the stomach area and then lost weight?

I ask this because fat cells are immortal. Once you have created them they only expand and shrink. Losing fat actually means shrinking your already existing fat cells.

I used to drink... like really drink and I had a stomach that would put a pregnant woman to shame however when I lost my weight I could get cut everywhere except for my stomach. 

If you were never extremely fat then I would think that you could strip it back until you can see your abs, it just may take some time, strict diet and dedication.

Also, zig-zagging your calories can bump up you metabolic rate and bust through a plateu. If you continually eat in a calorie deficit you BMR can crash.

Good luck, I know it sucks.


----------



## MDR (Sep 4, 2010)

All I can tell you is my body is very similar.  the last place I lose bodyfat are my lower abs and obliques.  When that is gone, i know I'm on the right track.  For me, the best way to get there involves diet.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks guys for all your input, helps a bit.  So taking in extra dextrose in the form of pre and post workout drinks won't be hurting me so long as I figure out my daily caloric needs, correct?

When I increase the volume in my workouts, I just feel like I need to eat, and eat a shit ton at that, so it's hard to lower calories, but at the same time it's very discouraging to have every part of you veiny and ripped, yet you have this little extra bit of fat in the waist area.


----------



## MDR (Sep 4, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> thanks guys for all your input, helps a bit.  So taking in extra dextrose in the form of pre and post workout drinks won't be hurting me so long as I figure out my daily caloric needs, correct?
> 
> When I increase the volume in my workouts, I just feel like I need to eat, and eat a shit ton at that, so it's hard to lower calories, but at the same time it's very discouraging to have every part of you veiny and ripped, yet you have this little extra bit of fat in the waist area.



No doubt the last bit of fat is the toughest to get rid of, and the body clings to it.  It will come off with a good diet plan and a focused cut.  I think personally that bulking is a blast, and cutting is very tough.  I can gain muscle and size rapidly, but cutting down to a very low bodyfat is very challenging.  Probably not offering much help you don't already know, but a lot of us struggle with the same issues you are going through.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 4, 2010)

Ha, I'm the exact opposite.

I hate bulking.  I hate looking in the mirror or putting on clothes and feeling that big after you've already seen yourself cut up and looking good.  Plus, when I'm bulking it seems like I always have to be eating.  I much prefer the feel and the lifestyle associated with cutting.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 4, 2010)

Myself, I want to see a pic!  "Ripped everywhere" sounds pretty subjective


----------



## Marat (Sep 5, 2010)

Along the lines of what Merkaba said, I'd make the guess that you are in that 11%-ish bodyfat. Perhaps you may want to really dial in your diet? What's it look like now?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Myself, I want to see a pic!  "Ripped everywhere" sounds pretty subjective



ok, ok, is "aesthetically pleasing" better?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2010)

m11 said:


> Along the lines of what Merkaba said, I'd make the guess that you are in that 11%-ish bodyfat. Perhaps you may want to really dial in your diet? What's it look like now?



yeah, you are probably right, I estimate to be between 10 and 15% BF.  While I always say to myself one day I want to really do the whole diet thing and get down into single digit % BF just to do it, the pursuit of strength is really gonna stop me from doing that.  Strength training trumps bodybuilding training for me, and probably always will...

but I guess if I can live out the rest of my life at 10-15%BF that wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Marat (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> ok diet gurus, what does this tell you?  is it too many calories, or just the WRONG types of calories?



All it tells me is that you are an asshole.


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

my stomach used to be ripped and distended but arimidex helped the distention now its all ripped again and not bloated. but phinease is wright.


----------

